# Rally Stripes



## uniter (Oct 23, 2007)

Google tasteless rally stripes :rofl:
http://www.google.com/search?q=tasteless+rally+stripes

I guess the first word is redundant.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

i see this thread pop up....


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Hmmm


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Noob, rally stripes + American Muscle = Win


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

BmW745On19's said:


> Noob, rally stripes + American Muscle = Win


actually the third car pictured here has rip off BRE stripes...Brock Racing Enterprises...I only know because I used to date Peter Brocks son...:eeps:

and they raced datsuns

















he also designed the daytona coupe...which has the classic style stripes :thumbup:


----------

